# Info on this Malinois Breeder?



## Sacha Bontrager

I am looking into this Belgian Malinois breeder for a puppy who has the ability to do narcotics detection, agility, obedience routines, PSA work, dock diving, as well as daily exercise. (hiking, biking, trail riding, swimming, etc)

The "basics" of what I'm looking for is a very high drive dog (that is not handler aggressive) with the stamina to go all day long, stable temperament, etc. The dogs look (and sound!) very impressive and seem to be exactly like what I'm looking for. I'm just wondering if anyone has owned one of these Mals from Loucyn or seen/met any in person to share any more info.

http://desloucyn.homestead.com/index.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Looks more to me like you're promoting this breeder then looking for information? You also need to do an introduction before posting.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR

Thomas you can be such a dick


----------



## Bob Scott

Sasha, please post a bio about yourself here. It's a WDF requirement!
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

WDF Moderators


----------



## Joby Becker

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> Thomas you can be such a dick


I would concur, but that would not serve a very good purpose, it would be like the pot calling the kettle black..

I will go out on a limb and state that I believe that Thomas knows this to be true..


----------



## Sacha Bontrager

Thomas Barriano said:


> Looks more to me like you're promoting this breeder then looking for information? You also need to do an introduction before posting.


I wasn't trying to; sorry if it came across that way. I am just looking for opinions on this breeder - good or bad. (If they're bad, please feel free to message me the information) 



Bob Scott said:


> Sasha, please post a bio about yourself here. It's a WDF requirement!
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/
> 
> WDF Moderators


 
Thank you for the reminder! I just posted an introduction.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

There have been a number of discussions on Contes d'Hoffmann dogs on this forum, which Steph's program is heavily based on. If you do a search for "Contes d'Hoffmann" you'll find the threads.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Never heard of the kennel but I think for a couple thousand you can get Charlie Sheen to do your kids B-day party. I probably would not do that, nor would I use his likability or lack there of to promote my kennel. Big pic of loser at top of page, small pic of hero/cop at bottom! Them dogs are thirsty for "tiger blood", bonus points for dogs!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I have seen a puppy from there. She is over 6 months I think and I have seen an adult from there too. 
They love to bite. But I think they are a little bit on the big side for my liking. I like mals a bit more refined. But they do have tons of bite.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I have seen a puppy from there. She is over 6 months I think and I have seen an adult from there too.
> They love to bite. But I think they are a little bit on the big side for my liking. I like mals a bit more refined. But they do have tons of bite.


There is a male litter mate of that puppy Daniel is talking about here in town. It was just rehomed into a flyball home from a SAR professional for not having enough 'hunt' drive to do the detection job that it was selected for. The small amount of time I saw it getting evaluated by an experienced IPO helper it did love to bite though. So it would probably would've done really well in a IPO home to. I liked what I saw from a bite sport point of view. I've also seen the pup that Daniel is talking about, she was one of the most coolest pups I've ever seen as a Ring Sport prospect.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke

I have a nine month old male pup out of that kennel and I'm very happy with him.
He's very intense when he comes out to work but also one of the calmest I've had when in the kennel, he will bite whatever you'd like him to and some things you would prefer he didn't but that we are working out. I see no handler sensitivity at this point and yet I find him to be nicely guidable.
Before I got him, some other handlers had warned me to expect a somewhat "slow" and "dumb" Malinois but I don't see that at all, it's a dog whose desire to bite overrides all else and if channeled the right way, a very trainable dog.


----------



## Sacha Bontrager

Thank you all for the insight! Gives me a lot to think about.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Sacha, just curious on the prices of a pup?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Joby Becker said:


> I would concur, but that would not serve a very good purpose, it would be like the pot calling the kettle black..
> 
> I will go out on a limb and state that I believe that Thomas knows this to be true..



Joby

It takes one to know one


----------



## Thomas Barriano

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> Thomas you can be such a dick


And you guys from Cali are such gullible optimists ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay

Thomas Barriano said:


> And you guys from Cali are such gullible optimists ;-)


I wish that was my problem...


----------



## Ryan Venables

Robin... how's the dog with control? Any outing issues? How hard is he - is he responsive to corrections or does he blow you off for the bite? The CdH lines, I really like, I have a dog who has some CdH in him and he's a very hard dog... not necessarily a good thing. He's a fantastic biter, but he's not a dog that will ever point like my female does.


----------



## Harry Keely

Sacha Bontrager said:


> I am looking into this Belgian Malinois breeder for a puppy who has the ability to do narcotics detection, agility, obedience routines, PSA work, dock diving, as well as daily exercise. (hiking, biking, trail riding, swimming, etc)
> 
> The "basics" of what I'm looking for is a very high drive dog (that is not handler aggressive) with the stamina to go all day long, stable temperament, etc. The dogs look (and sound!) very impressive and seem to be exactly like what I'm looking for. I'm just wondering if anyone has owned one of these Mals from Loucyn or seen/met any in person to share any more info.
> 
> http://desloucyn.homestead.com/index.html
> 
> Thanks in advance


I never heard of them, but they drop Waleed's name in there so maybe contact him and ask if there legit, I believe hes back in NY now on the island.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke

Ryan Venables said:


> Robin... how's the dog with control? Any outing issues? How hard is he - is he responsive to corrections or does he blow you off for the bite? The CdH lines, I really like, I have a dog who has some CdH in him and he's a very hard dog... not necessarily a good thing. He's a fantastic biter, but he's not a dog that will ever point like my female does.



I'd say he's the best Malinois I've had. Haven't outed him on a helper but on a tug with me he's fine, he'll try to get a few licks in after but I'm cool with that, he's learning more every time I bring him on the field. I expect that as the training gets more intense, I'll have to be a little harder on him. His bite couldn't be fuller, right to the tonsils. I've worked him hard five days in the last week and pretty well have to drag him off the field. And oh...food drive, insane.
Best Malinois I've had.


----------



## Chris Keister

Robin, did you buy Hari?


----------



## Jason Davis

Harry Keely said:


> I never heard of them, but they drop Waleed's name in there so maybe contact him and ask if there legit, I believe hes back in NY now on the island.


Lol. If you can get Waleed to answer his phone, I'll give you $100. If you can get him to answer his phone AND talk about dogs, I'll give you a years salary lol.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke

Chris Keister said:


> Robin, did you buy Hari?




Yes, I did. I was pretty lucky, he was totally unspoiled.


----------



## Chris Keister

That dog was advertised just after I got my pup or else you and I may have been in a fist fight to get him. That was the best pup I have seen, knowing his genetics and seeing a few videos, produced and advertised in quite some time. I like my little dog but he is nowhere near what you have there.

You sure have an ability to purchase some nice dogs. I wish you would start breeding again.


----------



## Zakia Days

Jason Davis said:


> Lol. If you can get Waleed to answer his phone, I'll give you $100. If you can get him to answer his phone AND talk about dogs, I'll give you a years salary lol.


Now, now. Lets give the man an opportunity here. 

His name is Waleed Malouf. Great breeder of malinois. In fact, I have one of his dogs and she does or has the ability to do all that you're looking for. He will also make mention of and discuss the characteristics of different lines of malinois and what you can expect from them versus his own line. Good luck getting in contact with him. He is very knowledgeable. Google: Barriques Malinois.

How's that for a promotion, Jason. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryan Venables

Why not just call Steph? She's pretty open and honest from what I understand and can tell. I've spoken w/ her many times as I'm interested in her dogs. Timing isn't right for me.

I'd also enquire w/ Richie Bonilla (Del Fuego Interno) about his dogs... those are probably the two state side breeders I'd consider.

But then again, I tend to like bigger w/ a touch of hardness in them. 

Robin, my male, the de las Flores dog, is great and everything you described, but we've had outing issues from day 1. Now he's only our second Mal, and our first hard dog... so I dunno if he's genetically like this (which I suspect knowing what I know about his father now) or if it's our training, or a combination of both.

Good luck... I still really love those CdH dogs.


----------



## Jason Davis

Zakia Days said:


> Now, now. Lets give the man an opportunity here.
> 
> His name is Waleed Malouf. Great breeder of malinois. In fact, I have one of his dogs and she does or has the ability to do all that you're looking for. He will also make mention of and discuss the characteristics of different lines of malinois and what you can expect from them versus his own line. Good luck getting in contact with him. He is very knowledgeable. Google: Barriques Malinois.
> 
> How's that for a promotion, Jason. :mrgreen:


Hahaha. That was nice! I'll still give my years salary if someone can get him to talk about it;-)


----------



## Jason Davis

Ryan Venables said:


> Why not just call Steph? She's pretty open and honest from what I understand and can tell. I've spoken w/ her many times as I'm interested in her dogs. Timing isn't right for me.
> 
> I'd also enquire w/ Richie Bonilla (Del Fuego Interno) about his dogs... those are probably the two state side breeders I'd consider.
> 
> But then again, I tend to like bigger w/ a touch of hardness in them.
> 
> Robin, my male, the de las Flores dog, is great and everything you described, but we've had outing issues from day 1. Now he's only our second Mal, and our first hard dog... so I dunno if he's genetically like this (which I suspect knowing what I know about his father now) or if it's our training, or a combination of both.
> 
> Good luck... I still really love those CdH dogs.


I have a Virgo kid. Love him


----------



## Ryan Venables

Jason Davis said:


> I have a Virgo kid. Love him


Does your dog have Cool Drive like Richie's dogs 

I'd love to pick one up, but timing is wrong... getting a 3rd dog enters new territory... two is great they fit in the SUV, but a third would be difficult and my wife refuses to drive a mini-van or pickup truck.


----------



## Zakia Days

Jason Davis said:


> Hahaha. That was nice! I'll still give my years salary if someone can get him to talk about it;-)


U owe us a years salary Jay. Get ya' money up.


----------



## Ryan Venables

Zakia Days said:


> U owe us a years salary Jay. Get ya' money up.


He's probably on commission or self-employed...


----------



## Jason Davis

Ryan Venables said:


> Does your dog have Cool Drive like Richie's dogs
> 
> I'd love to pick one up, but timing is wrong... getting a 3rd dog enters new territory... two is great they fit in the SUV, but a third would be difficult and my wife refuses to drive a mini-van or pickup truck.


First off, Richie started making the videos AFTER me. He likes to copy lol. My pup is pretty nice so far. Time will tell if my training kills his chances at success or not haha. Also, two is a fine number. 3 is a headache. I'm just now getting serious with another puppy now that Sniper is at the level I want him to be. You're making a good call.


----------



## Jason Davis

Zakia Days said:


> U owe us a years salary Jay. Get ya' money up.


Zakia, you and Tim don't count lol.


----------



## Rachael Lincoln

I don't know anything about that breeder, but I do know that Jean-Claude Balu in Ca has an amazing litter or pups right now. They are all biters, super confident, and good looking. You might wanna check him out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Rachael, an intro-bio is required here: http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks!


----------



## Rachael Lincoln

Thanks for the help...I'm new here. Bio/Into done!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Rachael Lincoln said:


> Thanks for the help...I'm new here. Bio/Into done!


Thanks! And welcome!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Rachael Lincoln said:


> I don't know anything about that breeder, but I do know that Jean-Claude Balu in Ca has an amazing litter or pups right now. They are all biters, super confident, and good looking. You might wanna check him out.


Free advertising? I'm such a sucker to pay 15 dollars to advertise here


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Free advertising? I'm such a sucker to pay 15 dollars to advertise here


tim

You need some followers who can join the WDF and post how great you are. Save on paid advertising


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> tim
> 
> You need some followers who can join the WDF and post how great you are. Save on paid advertising


I'll scratch your back, will you return the favor?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> Free advertising? I'm such a sucker to pay 15 dollars to advertise here


Seeing the ads as the first two posts were what triggered the notice of no intro/bio. While I did send a PM about them, I/we probably should have removed the posts. 

Then again, this whole thread looked a little like an ad from the O.P., and we hadn't caught it way back then. (And maybe it wasn't.... )


Of course everyone comments on breeders, etc., _in context_. I guess we need a new "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck" policy, where if it looks like an ad (and these sure do), then it belongs in the ad section.

Any time anyone thinks a post is an ad, please PM a mod. It's not fair to the *many* members who do post paid ads.

Thanks. :wink:



ETA
We really do need the PMs. Commenting in the thread might, but might not, be seen by a mod in time to do something before the thread is long and tangled.


----------



## Zakia Days

Jason Davis said:


> Zakia, you and Tim don't count lol.


You didn't post this as your disclaimer before you stated your challenge, sir. So, you do in fact, owe us that money. Ha, ha, ha. I have a bank account number for you, so you can just wire it right in there. LOL

What up Jay?! Hope all is well with you homie. Loved that facial you had going on to protect yourself from the sunburn. Cute! ;-)


----------



## Chris Keister

That last paragraph could be taken so wrong in so many ways......


----------



## Rachael Lincoln

Timothy Stacy said:


> Free advertising? I'm such a sucker to pay 15 dollars to advertise here


Sorry if this offended any one, as I am new here and learning the ropes. I'm not JC Balu nor do I get any money from the selling of the pups or have any vested interested in the litter. I just happen to know he has a good litter right now and produces good dogs. I am sure if Mr. Balu advertised his litters anywhere, other than his website, he would do it here and gladly pay the modest fee.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Rachael Lincoln said:


> Sorry if this offended any one, as I am new here and learning the ropes. I'm not JC Balu nor do I get any money from the selling of the pups or have any vested interested in the litter. I just happen to know he has a good litter right now and produces good dogs. I am sure if Mr. Balu advertised his litters anywhere, other than his website, he would do it here and gladly pay the modest fee.


When people who are fully aware of the classified section post an ad as a post, it understandably bothers the folks who do advertise here, but I think we all get it that you are new and didn't know.


----------

